# creatine and your sex drive



## edudlive (Aug 13, 2004)

I have been thinking of trying Creatine, and I've found a few things that seem to point that it decreases sex drive and penis size.  I've heard a lot of rumors that claim this, about everything from Mountain Dew to certain Vitamins.  

I googled around a little but didn't find much information.  Does anyone have any experience in this or anything?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 13, 2004)

_I never heard of it. It is just not possible. Creatine occurs in meat.  _


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Total bullshit.  You didnt find much info, because again its bullshit.


----------



## edudlive (Aug 13, 2004)

Where can I find some info on how to better take it?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

What do you want to know?  

I would take 5-10g a day depending on weight.  If its 5g a day, then take it post workout.  You can take it with whatever you want, but grapejuice(concord) is recomended.  If you take 10g then take 5g in the morning on an empty stomach and 5 after working out.  Take it everyday, and you DONT need to load it.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Also search the forum, there is shitloads of info here


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Dude, don't listen to PreMier.  I gained 3" on my penis in a month using creatine.  The gains will plateau fairly quickly, but its worth a shot.


----------



## edudlive (Aug 13, 2004)

I should eat a lot of fruits, take a multivitamin, and take the Creatine in cycles right?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Also search the forum, there is shitloads of info here



_See the difference between a smile and a exclamation point in a sentence? 
Specially now that you are all serious!  _


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

edudlive said:
			
		

> I should eat a lot of fruits, take a multivitamin, and take the Creatine in cycles right?




Most dont believe you need to cycle creatine.  I do, however.  I use it for 3 or 4 weeks and then take 2 off.

Definitely eat fruit and take a multi, but theres more to it than that.  Check out the stickies in the Diet/Nutrition forum.

Also, my post above about penis size was a joke.  















...or was it???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

edudlive said:
			
		

> I should eat a lot of fruits, take a multivitamin, and take the Creatine in cycles right?



No, you can take the creatine and your multi year round.  Never coming off.  I see no point.  Its not dangerous.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Most dont believe you need to cycle creatine.  I do, however.  I use it for 3 or 4 weeks and then take 2 off.
> 
> Definitely eat fruit and take a multi, but theres more to it than that.  Check out the stickies in the Diet/Nutrition forum.
> 
> ...



Too bad it didnt make you grow taller!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _See the difference between a smile and a exclamation point in a sentence?
> Specially now that you are all serious!  _



He doesnt know me, you do!


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Too bad it didnt make you grow taller!



It did!  I stand on my penis now.  I'm like a freakin tripod!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He doesnt know me, you do!





_Bastard! 











 
_


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> It did!  I stand on my penis now.  I'm like a freakin tripod!




Thats still soo sad.  Seeing as your legs are only 4" long!


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier's getting his game back.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

I think that your just rusty.  Taking sick days when your not even sick!  Thats like ALBOB buying shampoo!


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I needed a couple mental health days.     I've been waking up at 5am to train clients and then working here till 10pm.    1 more week to go!


----------



## edudlive (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, just took my first "serving"

I got "Creatine Burst" from GNC (5lb for 35 bucks), I mixed it with water (I drank all the Grape Juice last night ).  Hope it works...gonna be doing a lot of work in the next few days (moving into my dorm...on the 3rd floor )


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

What are you hoping it will do?  Just curious


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh.. with that shit you dont need grapejuice.  Next time look into monohydrate, its much cheaper.  Check out www.bulknutrition.com


----------



## edudlive (Aug 13, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What are you hoping it will do?  Just curious




Gain a little weight and bulk up.  My friend took it when he was playing baseball and he gained some weight pretty fast.  I'll be exercising as well.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2004)

edudlive said:
			
		

> Gain a little weight and bulk up. My friend took it when he was playing baseball and he gained some weight pretty fast. I'll be exercising as well.


why dont you just eat more?


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2004)

edudlive said:
			
		

> I've found a few things that seem to point that it decreases sex drive and penis size.  I've heard a lot of rumors that claim this, about everything from Mountain Dew to certain Vitamins.



don't go back to where ever you found that bogus information.  that info is 100% inaccurate...


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 14, 2004)

Creatine Burst is a good product (I use it). Drink it immediately after working out. Of course, you could put together something comparable for cheaper. You paid $35 for 23 days worth of creatine. But there is some good stuff in there to boot.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 14, 2004)

lol u thought creatine made ur dick smaller? this must be a common myth cuz my friend asked me if my balls and dick had shrunk since takin creatine


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2004)

I would really like to know where people go to find such erroneous information...it's actually kind of sad that such bad information is being relayed out there...


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2004)

i found this this amusing page at nutritional suppelements

http://www.nutritionalsupplements.com/andro95r.html
bloody women for you!

note response 1:



> "My boyfriend was taking creatine and I didn't know it until a recent near-violent mood swing. He basically scared the hell out of me and when he went to a doctor and told him what happened, he said that mixing alcohol and creatine caused the violent temper that has never been there before.
> 
> I have known him over a year and nothing like this has ever remotely happened - apparently he just started taking it a month ago. *Also, I read somewhere else on this web site that someone had their testosterone level double because of taking it*. Creatine is not for everyone and I hope you find out more about it. Let me know what you do find - my boyfriend stopped using it but now I'm curious to know what else there is to it."


 
~its official creatine IS an anabloic steriod!

i dnt no about you guys but im gonna stop takin mine right away!


----------



## edudlive (Aug 16, 2004)

Flash said:
			
		

> why dont you just eat more?



It is really hard to eat perfectly like I should to gain weight when I live in a dorm room, with only a mini fridge and microwave.


----------

